# TG800 JACS Solutions tablet with Android os



## KTGRL (Oct 10, 2020)

I have a TG800 Android system tablet sold by GTL to the Pennsylvania prisons. Upon release I was required to send this device to GTL to have their security software removed. For the most part the wifi bluetooth and music works. What I am unable to do is access the books I purchased through GTL and I cannot download any apps. I don't have a computer or laptop. I want to save my music which was not cheap and the games. I want to access my books and open this tablet to full access any ideas? I do have a mobile phone moto e6. Can I put the music and games on that? Will a reset allow this tablet to fully open?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I downloaded the manual for your model. From what I can find it uses android 5, which is no longer supported and it also has 3G calling capability. 3G is also being phased out. On some cell networks, it no longer works.

Unfortunately, after reading this
https://qz.com/1399330/prison-inmates-will-soon-be-reading-ebooks-but-thats-not-a-good-thing/
I think the books and music are linked to GTL and not googleplay. If they were googleplay, you'd be able to download what you already paid for. I doubt you can do this for GTL device.

I'll keep looking to see if I can find anything helpful.

Sources for free material to put on your phone:
1. See if your local library supports Hoopla. They currently offer 15 rentals monthly and have books, music, movies and tv shows. If it does download through googleplay.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hoopladigital.android&hl=en_US&gl=US
2. I download older books from here
https://www.fadedpage.com/
3. Amazon does offer some free books. I have several on a tablet.
https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=20102661011
4. I don't stream music. (I have four mp3 players that I use.) But this is supposed to be the best streaming music for mobile devices
https://www.deezer.com/us/


----------



## KTGRL (Oct 10, 2020)

I think I really just want to figure out how to download my music games and books and then do a reset. I was told by a tech a JACS Solutions that I could probably find info on the web asto how to do this without a laptop. Can I put this on my phone or a thumb drive?. I was also told that for $50 they could completely update the software and open it fully. It's ridiculous that I have to keep spendingoney on this and I still can't download anything period.


----------



## KTGRL (Oct 10, 2020)

If anyone has any ideas on this I'm willing to listen.


----------



## KTGRL (Oct 10, 2020)

Where did you even find a manual I looked and couldn't find one


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Click on the blue pdf download
https://fccid.io/2AGCDTG800/User-Manual/User-Manual-3281260

There are also photos of the exterior and the interior of your device, under related documents.


----------

